# SCAREY!!!!!!!



## overboard (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got back from looking at a trailer that was listed on CL.
3 of the spring hangers were almost rusted through; the other one was totally rusted and the bolt was just hanging from the spring and not attached to the hanger at all. Also the cross pieces where the rollers attach were rusted through at spots.
The seller said that he just towed an 18' boat from NE Pa. to Baltimore Md. I'm sure he was doing 70+ on that trip!
YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING! I would almost be afraid to tow just the trailer home! [-o< 
After seeing that, should there be a yearly inspection on boat trailers?
Makes you wonder!


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Being a welder on the SC coast, I deal with a LOT of trailers that have succumbed to corrosion, as well as neglect and abuse. Some of the trailers people drag to me are unbelievable! 

This one guy who is one of my regular customers is one of the worst for trying to 'fix' things that are clearly FUBAR. And the guy has more money than God, so, it's not like he's trying to save a buck, or needs to. Anyhow, the last POS trailer he drug up here, he had spliced the tongue back together with duct tape and a landscaping timber (I kid you not!) with the frame so eat up, I told him the best thing he could do with it was haul it off for scrap. 

Best one he ever brought to me was a rust bucket trailer, precariously hanging off another trailer. As he pulls into my driveway, someone else pulls in behind him, and says "you lost a wheel off your trailer" 

And I'm thinking, "Oh, boy, it's probably hit this guys vehicle, and he's going to get the cops up here to write up a report, etc"

But he says..."and it bounced across a fence into a yard over on Wachesaw Road" (about a mile from here) So, he goes back and gets the wheel! Then comes back, and the trailer he's wanting to work on is clearly another POS rust bucket that I don't want to take the liability for 'fixing' when it comes apart and kills someone. I guess he's not worried about the liability on his end, because his son is a lawyer! But not me. No lawyers in my family, I'm not putting my butt on the line to fix a hunk of crap.


In closing, MY funniest trailer moment involved a flat tire on a trailer that needed some new hubs and rims. It was a couple of miles from here, sitting in an empty lot, across from my friend Jack's house, with a flat tire on the starboard side. So, I tried to pump it up with my portable compressor in the truck, to no avail. I said, "well, I'll just drag it back to the house, the rim's gotta be replaced anyhow."

Jack says, "I don't want you to mess up the road, though." And his buddy Charlie who was standing there, chomping on his cigar, says "You ain't gonna f- that road up any damn more than it already is!" referring to the wonderful paving job where it feels like you're on a roller coaster.

So, I started dragging it home. Going toward the highway, it sounded like a helicopter following me, as the tire slapped and made racket. Then I got on the highway (35 MPH speed limit) and it got really loud. About 1/4 mile after I got on the highway, as I passed the fire department, I saw a tire passing me, on the left hand side of the road. I watched it wobble and roll, and finally come to a stop in the grass in front of the fire dept. Well, surely that can't be MY tire, it's on the wrong side of the road, and it's going faster than me....LMFAO! :LOL2: So, I kept on driving, hoping no one saw it, LOL. :shock: 

Well, by now, she was really making some racket, running on the bare rim, with some occasional sparks shooting out. Fortunately, we'd had some rain over the past few days, so there were a few puddles of water along the edge of the road, which allowed me to cool the rim off a little. 

With the comedy and antics, and the tire, behind me, I got it back to the shop and replaced the hubs and put new tires and rims on it. Anyhow, that's my funniest junky trailer moment.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 23, 2013)

Heck no. Already pay the government enough to keep us safe from ourselves. Its the owners responsibility to inspect their equipment before you hit the road.


----------



## looserivet (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, First post here, I saw this and had to sign up and chime in.
I answered an ad on CL over the summer that read "good used trailer, needs tires". When I got there the thing had no tires at all, the axle was held onto the springs with two huge hose clamps, and both 12" rims were ground down and battered flush with the hubs edge, as was the part of the rear fender and tack bracket that hung below the frame. He told me the neighbor hood kids where he stored his boat kept letting the air out of his tires, and he didn't have a tire pump, so he towed it 17 miles to his house on Flats. He was asking $850 and the wheels and tires were far from its only issues.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334656#p334656 said:


> looserivet » Today, 04:17[/url]"]Hi, First post here, I saw this and had to sign up and chime in.
> I answered an ad on CL over the summer that read "good used trailer, needs tires". When I got there the thing had no tires at all, the axle was held onto the springs with two huge hose clamps, and both 12" rims were ground down and battered flush with the hubs edge, as was the part of the rear fender and tack bracket that hung below the frame. He told me the neighbor hood kids where he stored his boat kept letting the air out of his tires, and he didn't have a tire pump, so he towed it 17 miles to his house on Flats. He was asking $850 and the wheels and tires were far from its only issues.




Just a guess here, but he probably lost those tires in a similar manner to my scenario. Wonder if his tires passed him on the highway like mine did with me? LMAO!!


----------

